# IS THIS PURE OR MIXXED (pros only)



## Lucky Paw (Sep 29, 2012)

i want the experts to tell me what they think is this a mali mix, a mali, or a pure young gsd female


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not an 'expert' in anything but she looks GSD to me.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I am not a pro, so cannot answer apparently.

Oops, I didn't listen... sure has a lot of Rotti type markings. Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not an expert, and not a Mal....why would you think so? And the dental pic to ID the breed? Looks like a young GSD to me.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She looks like a pure GSD to me too. What is it about her that makes you think she is a Malinois or a malinois mix?


----------



## Lucky Paw (Sep 29, 2012)

dental pic can determine age mali and gsds both have the same shape teeth if you havent noticed. I tought she was a mali because of her size and how she is always hyper and nibbling .... my male gsd used to nibble alot untill i biit his ear


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> And the dental pic to ID the *breed?


I meant to say ID the *age, looks young to me(6-8 months or so) Tail coat is also not filled in.


----------



## Lucky Paw (Sep 29, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> I meant to say ID the *age, looks young to me(6-8 months or so) Tail coat is also not filled in.


 
she got to be young anywhere from 5-8 months she looks tiny next to the boy thats what has me thinking


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks all GSD to me.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, ok, I will do as suggested (and apparently deleted) and get the blankety blank out. 

For future reference, that kind of language doesn't last long around here! Yeah, I've tried to use it and found out the hard way.

Good luck with your dog and any future grammar lessons.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking at her teeth I would think she is about a year, maybe slightly older. I'm not to sure of the breed. Its hard to say on the breed, but I'm sure the vet can be helpful on that one.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Not a Malinois. Based on the pictures a GSD. Nice looking young dog.


----------



## Lucky Paw (Sep 29, 2012)

chelle said:


> Wow, ok, I will do as suggested (and apparently deleted) and get the blankety blank out.
> 
> For future reference, that kind of language doesn't last long around here! Yeah, I've tried to use it and found out the hard way.
> 
> Good luck with your dog and any future grammar lessons.


ill be a good boy


----------



## WhiteSpirit (Sep 17, 2012)

There are some breeders out in Florida that are working with smaller shepherds for herding and service work. ActiveDogs.com got there original stock from them. They are full blooded but when full grown barely reach shoulder height. She looks like many of the yearlings I've seen at ActiveDogs. 

There is something about their faces that always seams to stand out that I've never been able to put a finger on. 

If she is one from that stock you have about the best companion dog you can find. They don't get as big because the breeder stopped going for the standards and started going for brains and health. This made for slightly smaller GSD with better hips and an astonishing brain. The flatter coat is throwing me a bit but seeing how you are located in Florida it's my best guess.

Other than that I see nothing but GSD. Small GSD but still GSD.


----------



## Lucky Paw (Sep 29, 2012)

WhiteSpirit said:


> There are some breeders out in Florida that are working with smaller shepherds for herding and service work. ActiveDogs.com got there original stock from them. They are full blooded but when full grown barely reach shoulder height. She looks like many of the yearlings I've seen at ActiveDogs.
> 
> There is something about their faces that always seams to stand out that I've never been able to put a finger on.
> 
> ...


 
good to know, she really stands with the gsd style, lower rear, erect ears deeper bark then my male and when she sees anything with 4 legs she turns into a mad porky pine


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Lucky Paw said:


> ..... and when she sees anything with 4 legs she turns into a mad porky pine


Awesome.

I love it when they hackle up.

Tells me I have lotsa more training to do.


----------



## Lucky Paw (Sep 29, 2012)

chelle said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I love it when they hackle up.
> 
> Tells me I have lotsa more training to do.


you, pshhh i cant keep my boy from chasing cats, its an obsession


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Lucky Paw said:


> my male gsd used to nibble alot untill i biit his ear


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lucky Paw said:


> dental pic can determine age mali and gsds both have the same shape teeth if you havent noticed. I tought she was a mali because of her size and how she is always hyper and nibbling .... *my male gsd used to nibble alot untill i biit his ear*


Oh boy.
Bombs away!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

leash, training and socializing.



Lucky Paw said:


> you, pshhh i cant keep my boy from chasing cats, its an obsession


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

biting/pinching the ear is an old obedience trick altho I'm sure some still do it

I see no mal at all, pretty dark gsd girl


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what does "pshhh" mean?



chelle said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I love it when they hackle up.
> 
> Tells me I have lotsa more training to do.





Lucky Paw said:


> you,>>>> pshhh <<<<
> 
> i cant keep my boy from chasing cats, its an obsession


----------



## Lucky Paw (Sep 29, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> what does "pshhh" mean?


 
same thing as go on google and find out


----------

